# Hopeful



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well today I had my technical evaluation to get into the Lineworker program at the local community college (partnership with FirstEnergy.) I think I did very well. Climbing a pole was much easier than I imagined but I still need work (I'll get 80 hours of practice if I scored high enough to move on.) So here is to hoping that I move on.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Good luck..


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well I did not score high enough to move on.  Guess I'll try again next year.


----------

